# Mr. Goodchord vol.1 name that chord



## thecarpenter (Feb 14, 2009)

Does any one know of a place I could find Mick Goodrick's ring bound book of voice leading here in Canada. I haven't had any luck searching online. There are a couple of copies being sold for 4x the list price on Amazon dot com but that doesn't help me much.

craig


----------

